# Blueberry Tree



## Suade (Jul 24, 2001)

This may sound crazy, but has anyone ever heard of a blueberry tree? We have two trees in our yard that are at least 30 feet high and have blueberries growing on them!! I tasted them last night (and I'm still alive) and they are actual blueberries. It has smooth bark and LOTS of berries. I haven't been able to find such a tree in any book.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 24, 2001)

Post some pictures of the leaves and bark, some one will be able to ID it.

Sure they don't look like raspberries? That would be a mulberry tree then.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jul 25, 2001)

maybe a black cherry with small dark fruit with a large seed inside, or a serviceberry with dark blueberry size fruit. They both are edible by the way. black cherry (Prunus serotina) and serviceberry ( Amelanchier canadensis. jpm


----------

